# What fish or invertebrates eat snails?



## mrnvgtr (May 20, 2016)

More specifically, what fish or invertebrates that would thrive in my Mini M (21L) tank eat snails? Nearing the end of my dry-start I noticed a few small snails, but just didn't feel like hunting and pecking around for them. Now that I've flooded the tank, the rest have come out of the woodwork and I'm thinking my first addition of fauna should be something that would have a field day with the snails. I've heard about Assassin Snails. I'd prefer to stay away from snails for aesthetic reasons. Any ideas?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

mrnvgtr said:


> More specifically, what fish or invertebrates that would thrive in my Mini M (21L) tank eat snails? Nearing the end of my dry-start I noticed a few small snails, but just didn't feel like hunting and pecking around for them. Now that I've flooded the tank, the rest have come out of the woodwork and I'm thinking my first addition of fauna should be something that would have a field day with the snails. I've heard about Assassin Snails. I'd prefer to stay away from snails for aesthetic reasons. Any ideas?


A lot of loaches will eat snails as well as puffers.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I think for your size tank, assassin snails are the best choice, maybe some small loaches.


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

A dwarf freshwater puffer would be great! You would just need to move him out before adding any other fish.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

A Betta would eat them, but not to the point of extinction. There would still be some, but they usually get big enough to pick out by hand. But then you would have to resign yourself to keeping a spoiled only child in your tank.


----------



## Vidikron (May 21, 2015)

longgonedaddy said:


> I think for your size tank, assassin snails are the best choice, maybe some small loaches.


Agreed. You would only need maybe 1-2 Assassin Snails to completely wipe out other snails in a tank that size.


----------



## mrnvgtr (May 20, 2016)

Of the ones suggested, I like the idea of dwarf puffers or loaches. However, in researching dwarf Puffers, it sounds like they're the ultimate snail killers but that would pretty much limit me to that one species. I think with loaches I have more possibilities with compatible tank mates. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

mrnvgtr said:


> Of the ones suggested, I like the idea of dwarf puffers or loaches. However, in researching dwarf Puffers, it sounds like they're the ultimate snail killers but that would pretty much limit me to that one species. I think with loaches I have more possibilities with compatible tank mates. Thanks for the ideas!


Keep in mind most loaches are social fish, and do best in groups. In that small of an aquarium, you may be looking at a species-only setup.


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

I really can't recommend loaches in a 21L tank, there's no species that can live in a groups in a tank that small. Assassin snails are definitely the way to go.


----------



## mrnvgtr (May 20, 2016)

In my head all this time, I was actually thinking more like dwarf loaches. Agreed that loaches in general get too large for my tank. How about the much smaller dwarf loaches?


----------



## mrnvgtr (May 20, 2016)

Actually, I'm finding the Dwarf Chain Loach and Zebra Loach are still quite large for my setup. However, check this out.

Rosy Loach (25 - 30mm)
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yunnanilus-sp-rosy/










Panda Loach (50 - 60mm)
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yaoshania-pachychilus/


----------



## hcarleton (Aug 1, 2016)

I wouldn't rule out assassin snails if I were you. It won't take many to wipe out your snail population and afterwards you can always pick them out of the tank.

Just make sure you don't have snails in your filter. I've had that happen before and after I thought they were wiped out they just came right back.


----------



## infolific (Apr 9, 2016)

I had a couple of dwarf loaches. They didn't eat a single snail as far as I could tell. They did nip at other fish though.

I had much better luck with assassin snails. They cleaned out the pond snails I had and I haven't seen a new one in several weeks at least.

Plus, it's easier to remove assassins if you want (say to have nerites down the road) rather than trying to catch a loach.


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

Fish that I've witnessed eating snails in 3 gallon (11L) tanks: _Betta splendens, Macropodus opercularis, Gambusia holbrooki, Brachyrhaphis terrabensis_. Thrive? I've bred the 1st 3 in 3g tanks. (I consider breeding thriving.)


----------

